# Nissan Leaf NISMO RC Electrifies Le Mans [Video]



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

One of the most hallowed racetracks in the world recently got an electric shave, and not just from a weedwhacker. The Nissan Leaf NISMO RC, which debuted at the New York Auto Show a few months prior, finally got a thrashing around the Circuit de la Sarthe. It was quiet, yet not entirely unexciting.

Nissan's Chief Operating Officer Carlos Tavares was behind the wheel of the electric race car, for an event called the "Le Mans vers le futur" that attempts to take the oxymoron out of the phrase "electric race car."

Click the jump for the video, and skip ahead to 3:00 where things really start to get lively. And if you're wondering, it took Tavares 22 minutes to lap the track, or about the same about of time it took Duncan Hamilton to get completely smashed on brandy Alexanders.

More: *Nissan Leaf NISMO RC Electrifies Le Mans [Video]* on AutoGuide.com


----------

